# Hi from icy Alberta



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome & enjoy the forum. We're neighbours, I live in BC, yes we had the 
-40 temps as well, glad that nonsense is over.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum and hope it warms up for you both soon:???:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
I have a brother and sister in law living in Calgary


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the percheron could pull a pretty big wagon south, way way south.


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome! We used to be neighbours, I grew up in Hinton! I miss the snow but don't miss the -40 temps! As a kid I remember that when it hit -40, that was when we could stay home from school and the dog was allowed in the house :lol:


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

We are literally neighbours. I live in Onoway. Next town over J Welcome!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from hot n humid southeast Texas!


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome - I'm in Calgary. Totally enjoying the break from the sub zero temperatures.

Hope you'll share some pictures of your herd!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

